# Hartzview Hunting Safaris



## Vozzy/HG/WEO (Jul 8, 2010)

If anybody is looking to book a hunt or to in South Africa let me know. I have 2 great deals with Jacques Spamer of Hartzview Hunting Safaris for 2011. I have NOT found another Safaris in South Africa offer great animals for such a great price. I bet you didnt know a female lion would cost you $8,000.00 only at Hartzview Hunting Safaris. I've looked at other Safaris and they could come close to the animals and price Jacques offers. While your hunting with Jacques you may shoot baboon's and jackel for FREE!! Yes I said FREE. Most Safaris wants YOUR hard earned money for them Besides Hartzview Hunting Safaris. Jacques wants you to spend your hard earned money on TROPHIES not pest. Another reason why I have my mind set on these guys.



You'll be hunting on 20,000 fenced area and 10 to 1 you wont see the other side. I know ALOT of hunters wont hunt an fenced area well then you'll never be hunting South Africa. Just about of all safaris are fenced in and i haven't found out that wasn't.



You can hunt ANY animal listed below with Jacques:



Lion (male and female)

Baboon (FREE)

Jackel (FREE)

Warthog

Blesbok

Blesbok (White)

Blue Wildebeest

Black Wildebeest

Eland

Giraffe

Gemsbox (Oryx)

Impala

Impala Black

Kudu (Greater)

Mountain Reedbuck

Roan

Springbok-Common

Springbok-Black

Springbok-Copper

Springbok-White

Sable Antelope

Waterbuck

Zebra-Burchells

Red Lechwe

Cape Buffalo

Rhino-White

Leoprad

Elephant

Crocodile

Hippo



Thank You,


Vozzy
Creator/Hunter Generation 
www.huntergeneration.com 
Wildgame Exterminators Outdoors (WEO)
www.WildgameExterminatorsOutdoors.com 
U-Slide Prostaff 
www.U-Slide.com


----------

